# Oil leak...



## how-23 (Apr 30, 2013)

I have a 99 Audi A6 2.8L V6, and I have an oil leak problem, can someone help me with that?
When I noticed it was leaking I changed both valve cover gasket and the leak stopped for about 2 weeks, after that it started to leak again and I took them off, checked, cleaned everything up and replaced the valve covers breather hose because it was broken, it kept leaking so I replaced the valve cover gasket again because I thought maybe the ones I put in were defective, and ever since them it has been leaking a lot less but it's still leaking and when I drive it I can smell burned oil.
Any ideas what could this be?
I'd appreciate it, thanks.


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

Check the PCV system completely. A clogged system will build pressure in the heads, causing oil leaks.


----------



## zukgod1 (Feb 19, 2007)

Check merging the heads, timing chain tensioners.

There is a little half moon seal under them that leaks when like the above poster mentioned the pcv system gets plugged.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Blingmo (Sep 4, 2012)

There is a closure under them that is leaking when like the above poster described the pcv program gets connected..


----------



## how-23 (Apr 30, 2013)

thanks everyone for your help, I decide to replace all the seals and gaskets on the camshaft, valve covers, timing chain tensioner and I finally fix the problem.


----------



## MattySull (May 17, 2006)

Yup when the cam seals go bad it smells like burning oil because the oil drips down onto the hot exhaust. It is burning oil...just not "in" the engine. :laugh:


----------



## bert06040 (Feb 10, 2011)

*oil smell*

I have a 2005 passat v6 and I to smell oil burning. I know alot of people recommend replacing the pcv system as a start, and I know it's only been a few weeks, but how is you gasket replacement holding up so far?


----------

